# Hardware + Hitze ??



## TheArival (28. März 2009)

Da ja in ein Paar Monaten wieder die Temperaturen hoch gehen, so das es wieder richtig heiß wird.


Wollte ich fragen, ob man auf die Hardware dan besser aufpassen muss oder irgendwas beachten muss wenn es wieder Heiß wird bzw: wenn der Sommer kommt ??

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

allso du meinst wenn die Ausentemperatur steigt könnte es ein schaden mit der Hardware deines Pc´s kommen?


----------



## Mexxim (28. März 2009)

Man sollte sowieso regelmäßig die temps checken . Im sommer hast du ~0-5C mehr....also ich zumindest^^


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

Lass doch immer PC wizard 08 (freeware)an dann weisst du wieviel grad es ca beträgt


----------



## TheArival (28. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> allso du meinst wenn die Ausentemperatur steigt könnte es ein schaden mit der Hardware deines Pc´s kommen?


 

Jo, genau.


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

Die meisten Hardware schalten sich bei erhöhter Temperatur aus wie z.B. Netzteil oder GPU

Aber wenn dann müsstest du schon 28-40 grad draussen haben damit es sowas passiert


----------



## BamBuchi (29. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Die meisten Hardware schalten sich bei erhöhter Temperatur aus wie z.B. Netzteil oder GPU
> 
> Aber wenn dann müsstest du schon 28-40 grad draussen haben damit es sowas passiert



Wenn du den PC draussen in der Freiheit stehen lässt bei 40 grad un noch Crysis laufen lässt, dann ja


----------



## CCJosh (29. März 2009)

also vieleicht oc n bisschn niedriger


----------



## Derber-Shit (29. März 2009)

Naja, dafür müsste es schon im Zimmer 30 °C betragen, damit man aufpassen wüsste.

Eventuell bei hitzigen grafikkarten mit StandartKühler aufpassen... also an alle 4870X2 Besitzer 

Sonst würde ich mir aber keine Sorgen machen. 

Gruß vom Shit


----------



## g.Status (11. April 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Eventuell bei hitzigen grafikkarten mit StandartKühler aufpassen... also an alle 4870X2 Besitzer
> Gruß vom Shit


Oder die garkeinen Kühler haben 

Also wenn dir der Rechner im Sommer abschmieren sollte,dann eifnach mal den Rechner entstauben und eventuell 'nen Lüfterreinbauen


----------



## holy-derwish (13. April 2009)

wer spielt den bitteschön mit seinem pc draußen?
mit laptop oder netbook schon... aber bitte mit einem PC DRAUSSEN!!!
wenn dann müsste es schon eine lan maschine sein
mit cube oder m-atx gehäuse


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte solche Probleme bei früheren Rechner durchaus mal, da mein Zimmer direkt unterm Dach ist und es sich immer Sommer locker mal auf 30-40°C aufheizt. Hab deswegen in mein aktuelles Projekt eine 4-Kanallüftersteuerung eingebaut in Kombination mit anständigen Lüfter die generell erst angeworfen werden, wenn Leistung gefragt ist. 
Is halt schon ne praktische Lösung, da ich grade wenn ich lerne oder was für die Uni mache möglichst viel Ruhe bzw. wenig nervende Geräusche haben möchte und ich durch die Steuerung bequem die Läutstärke regulieren kann.


----------

